# MY IBS story



## gqw888 (Oct 13, 2016)

I beleive I'm a modest and sporty-type man and I didn't know IBS at all at first,even never heard about it before. I immigrated to Canada at 2007. Lots of things are fresh to me .I didn't care about the troubles in my living 'cause I beleive I can deal with them well.I found a job (a labour job) ,got a labour living and have a good apetite.Eveything seems goes well,I dreamed I could get a good living through my hard working and deligent studying.But the real story is just begining.I found some people around me always express their unsatisfaction to their bad living with angrily cursing and my personal stuff was broken by a bad guy.My peaceful living has gone.you all should konw,we are all affected by the environment surround us, someone with their bad mood close to us will affect us too.I began to move.I made three times moves through 2007 to the begining of 2009.I found something wrong after I made the fourth move.I found it's a little bit hard to move bowels when I went to the toilet and my left abodomen was uncomfortable.I didn't realise it's IBS at that time.I just ate less and ate more vegitable.I found the situation has not become better after some days.It's hard to find a job either at that time.So I decided to go back to china.I went to see doctor and got to konw I got IBS after I went back to china.I become a vegetarian.Pumpkin and green leaf vegetable are my favorite food,Sesame can help bowel moving.Six years has gone,I forgot the unpleasent things before and I feel much better now.I am keeping to walk and doing some exercise everyday.Somtimes I almost forgot I have IBS.I beleive IBS will leave me some day.BY the way,my PR card has been expired and I forgot to renew it .I will go to the embassy of canada and tell them my IBS story if it's necessory.


----------

